# yum



## Fuscus (Apr 21, 2009)

If it was April 1 I'd be asking for cheap goanna food. Perhaps next year


----------



## FAY (Apr 21, 2009)

what a good shot...right time ..right place..........


----------



## Chrisreptile (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice shot 

Did he end up eating the beardy?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 21, 2009)

sweet pics, where was the pic taken? I love seeing monitors feeding. thanks.


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 21, 2009)

Hahahaha! He's like 'Oh No!'


----------



## Jarden (Apr 21, 2009)

Poor beardie


----------



## Acrochordus (Apr 21, 2009)

Awsome pic, did he end up eating the beardy?
Thanks for posting.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Apr 21, 2009)

GARTHNFAY said:


> what a good shot...right time ..right place..........



Definitely not for the beardie


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 21, 2009)

Chrisreptile said:


> Did he end up eating the beardy?


 I don't know - The monitor wouldn't move while I was there and it was taking too long., the beardy was still alive during the photos. I did try and hide a distance away but the monitor wasn't fooled


----------



## buttss66 (Apr 21, 2009)

I just don't get why so many people on this site find pleasure in observing the final terrified, pain-filled moments of a creatures life. 
Yes I know all about the circle of life but its a bit like hanging around an accident scene.
Poor beardie


----------



## Kersten (Apr 21, 2009)

Lol those pictures look familiar. Poor beardie but awesome shots. 

Buttss66.....it's life (and death). No one is taking pleasure in the death of the beardie.


----------



## jordo (Apr 21, 2009)

Awesome, you're very lucky to come across that sight.


----------



## Acrochordus (Apr 21, 2009)

I know what camera you use at night, but what equipment do you use during the day?
Thanks Tim.


----------



## melgalea (Apr 21, 2009)

being a dragon owner, i found that educational, but very very sad. ...
i dont understand how people get enjoyment out of seeing that....
u do take lovely photos those fuscus.


----------



## hodges (Apr 21, 2009)

zoocam said:


> being a dragon owner, i found that educational, but very very sad. ...
> i dont understand how people get enjoyment out of seeing that....
> u do take lovely photos those fuscus.



I got plenty of enjoyment out of seeing these images, simply for the fact it's nature's course survival of the fittest you know all that stuff plus its not every day you get to see this..


----------



## melgalea (Apr 21, 2009)

no u dont get to see that everyday, thats why i said it was educational. but i do not find enjoyment out of seeing it.


----------



## No-two (Apr 21, 2009)

Great shots, I don't see anything wrong with them, it's nature, it's great to be able to observe such things and we should appreciate it, wish they were my photos.


----------



## pythons73 (Apr 22, 2009)

Heres a photo i took a month or so back with a lacie that had a beardy in its mouth,after a hour in the tree a group of noisy minors were attacking the lacie in which the lacie dropped the beardy,unfortunately their was not much life left in the beardy,and died shortly after...


----------



## Nephrurus (May 11, 2009)

Nice one fuscus. Looks like you did a few miles. Great to see a big bearded in the jaws of a goulds. I always suspected they'd try and eat them, but never had never seen proof. They are gutsy goannas. 

I guess these are the photos to put up when people enquire about putting their beardeds in a pit with some goulds!

-H


----------



## GOOBA (May 12, 2009)

hmm i think that answers a kid on this site's question... can he keep his beardies with his lacie


----------



## JasonL (May 12, 2009)

Lucky it was an ugly grey one...


----------

